# Bay Grouper



## redslayer69 (May 16, 2011)

I am an avid flats fisher although recently I have been trying to catch grouper in the Bay. I know of a few holes that drop down to 58- 60 ft, but I only catch small red snapper. I've been using live shrimp, and finger mullet. Where and how can i catch a keeper gag in the bay?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

use bigger baits


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Slow troll Stretch 25s and Stretch 30s along the big dropoffs in the bay and sound.

Jim


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I second the stretch 25s. I caught my first bay grouper last year at the drop offs in front of the light house trolling about 3 mph. Im new to trolling so you may want to verify speed with someone. Also caught an out of season snapper on the same lure at three mile.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

tailfisher said:


> use bigger baits


:stupid: 
Big baits = big fish. You want to be dropping hand-sized or bigger pinfish, pigfish, croakers, and/or menhaden. The same spots that hold snapper will hold grouper. Just HOLT ON TIGHT cause there are some monsters down there!

Good luck,
Alex


----------

